# Εγκαταστάσεις > Car Audio & Theater >  >  προβλημα με κινεζικη πηγη

## pegasos13

καταρχας γεια σας! ειμαι νεος εδω.
παμε τωρα στα του προβληματος.
πριν 8-9 μηνες αγορασα μια κινεζικη πηγη αυτην http://www.ebay.com/itm/HD-Car-DVD-G...p2047675.l2557

ολα καλα ολα ωραια με την τοποθετηση.
και εχουμε και λεμε. 
αρχισε να μου κανει ενα προβλημα. καπου καπου ξαφνικα σβηνει και ειτε αναβει κατευθειαν ειτε μετα απο ωρες ειτε αναβοσβηνουν τα λαμπακια σαν να προσπαθει να ανοιξει αλλα κατι δεν το αφηνει.
εστειλα mail στον πωλητη μου στελνει λογισμικο. κανω εγκατασταση αλλα ξανα τα ιδια. τωρα δε εχει απογινει. τουλαχιστον 2 φορες την ημερα μπορει και παραπανω. αλλα παντα επανερχεται μονο του. χωρις reset χωρις να κανω τιποτα. το πηγα σε ηλεκτρονικο το δουλεψε καποιες ωρες (τουλαχιστον ετσι μου ειπε) και δεν του εκανε τιποτα. δεν ξερω ομως αν δεν του εκανε τιποτα κατα τυχη. θελω να παω αν ετυχε να μην το κανει εκεινη την στιγμη.
τελικα δεν ακομα ακρη δεν εχω βγαλει και μου σπαει τα νευρα.
φοραει win ce6.0 και στο λινκ που εβαλα λεει τα χαρακτηριστικα του.

εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα? υπαρχει περισπτωση να βρω καπου λογισμικο να το εγκαταστησω?
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

Καλημερα φιλε ,  αν δεν εχει καποιος ιδια αποψη απο κοντα ειναι δυσκολο 
να σου πει κατι σιγουρο , η πιο συνηθισμενη περιπτωση ειναι απο θερμοκρασια.
Συνηθως οσοι τα τοποθετουν δεν δινουν σημασια στο οτι τα πιο πολλα απο
αυτα εχουν ενα μικρο μπλοουερ η απο πισω η και στο πλαι και αν εκει που παει 
δεν υπαρχει κενο , το κανεις τηγανητο.
Μερικες σπανιες φορες που δεν ειχε χρειαστηκε να βαλω εγω για να λυθει το
προβλημα και αυτος που το πηγες και το εβαλε να παιζει στον παγκο δεν σου 
ελεγε απαραιτητα ψεματα γιατι εξω δεν θα ανεβαζε θερμοκρασια.
Δοκιμασε να το βαλεις να παιζει εχωντας το εξω απο την κονσολα ωστε να
παιρνει αερα και αν δεν το κανει .....ε τοτε θα ξερεις.
ΥΓ.τετοιες βλαβες δεν ειναι απο το λογισμικο ,να σε ξεφορτωθει ηθελε ο κινεζος ,
να ελπιζεις μονο να μην το εχεις ΄ψησει πολυ΄.

----------


## Gaou

σε συνέχεια της προηγούμενης απαντησης να σου πώ ότι ο πωλητής αναφέρει παθητική ψύξη όλου του συστήματος οπότε μαλλον πρέπει να διορθώσεις το προβλημα της ψυξης .

----------


## pegasos13

καμια ιδεα για το πως μπορω να λυσω αυτο το προβλημα?της ψυξης εννοω γιατι εμενα δεν μου ερχεται κατι

----------


## picdev

Σου ειπαν να το δοκιμασίες εκτός για να Δεις αν έχει πρόβλημα ψύξης .μπορείς να προσθέσεις ανεμιστήρα στη ψήκτρα αν χωράει

----------


## pegasos13

ξερω οτι θα ακουστει περιεργο απλα δεν εχω τετοιο κατσαβιδι που ξεβιδωνει το ραδιοφωνο.
σημερα το λειτουργησα καμποση ωρα με αναμενο το air condition επιτηδες για να περναει κρυος αερας απο πισω και δεν μου εκανε τιποτα.
ξαναπηγα στον ηλεκτρονικο του ειπα μηπως ειναι θεμα θερμανσης να το δουμε και μου ειπε οτι ειναι σιγουρος οτι φταιει το λογισμικο.
επισης ειπε να το αφησω εκει μαζι με το αμαξι να λειτουργει και οταν σταματησει να το μετρησει, πραγμα το οποιο το θεωρω ανεφικτο μιας και μπορει να δουλευει ωρες χωρις να σταματησει. 
επειδη εδω που βρισκομαι δεν γνωριζω κανεναν μαστορα που να ειναι τσακαλακι και επειδη σε οσους εχω παει εριξαν το φταιξιμο στο οτι ειναι κινεζικο καθαρα χωρις να ασχοληθουν περαιτερω, ειναι κανενας εδω ηλεκτρονικος να του το στειλω να του ριξει μια ματια μπας και?

----------


## Gaou

πρεπει να εξετάσεις τον χώρο που μπαινει τι κενα και διοδους αερισμου έχει . το ιδανικο θα ήταν να βρεις ένα κατσαβιδι και να το ανοιξης μπας και χωραει μέσα του κανενα ανεμιστηράκι.

αλλα εφόσον δεν στο κανει με τον κλιματισμο ανοιχτό αυτο ειναι ..! πάντως εκει που ειναι το αμαξι σηκώνει τρελες θερμοκρασιες και λογικο ειναι να ζεστενεται και ο χώρος απο κάτω....!

----------


## pegasos13

απο πισω εχει χωρο και δεξια οπως κοιταμε ειναι ο αεραγωγος που βγαινει μεσα στο ντουλαπακι του συνοδηγου. απο εκει εχω περασει και το usb 
αλλα μου κανει εντυπωση το οτι ο ηλεκτρονικος λεει οτι δεν μπορει να βρει τι φταιει αν δεν το δει να αναβοσβηνει.
εγω δεν μπορω τη στιγμη που θα αναβοσβησει να πεταχτω να το δει γιατι μπορει να ειμαι μακρια η μπορει να ανοιξει παλι μονο του κατευθειαν.
ειναι οντως τοσο δυδκολη περιπτωση η μου τα φουσκωνει λιγο?

----------


## picdev

το ότι ανάβει και σβήνει  μόνο του σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ειναι πρόβλημα λογισμικού, απλά κάποιος "ημιαγωγός" λόγω υψηλής θερμοκρασίας κάνει αυτά που κάνει ή ενεργοποίηται το κύκλωμα θερμικής προστασίας.(Αν έχει γιατί είναι κινέζικο)
Στα καινούρια πεζό επειδή έχει ανεμιστήρα το media player, κάποια στιγμή μπουκώνει απο τη σκόνη ή χαλάει το ανεμιστηράκι και ενεργοποιήται η θερμική προστασία, αλλά δεν χαλάει, απλά παίζει σε χαμηλότερη ένταση νομίζω, το καθαρίζουν και είναι μια χαρά, αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για κινέζικο 

 Αν δεν έχεις κατσαβίδι πως θα βάλεις ανεμιστήρα στη ψύκτρα?αν και δεν βλέπω να είναι έξω η ψύκτρα θέλει άνοιγμα ή  πατέντα.Μπορεί να μην χρειάζεται βέβαια άνοιγμα, και να αρκεί ένας ανεμιστήρας που να βγάζει τον ζεστό άέρα έξω απο το χώρο που είναι τοποθετημένο.
Και να το δει να αναβοσβήνει, τι θα καταλάβει και τι θα μετρήσει?

έχει τρύπες στο πλάι ή μου φένεται ?

----------


## picdev

μου ήρθε μια ιδέα για δοκιμή, εκεί που λές που έχεις περάσει το καλώδιο usb,
πάρε ένα ανεμιστηράκι που τροφοδοτήται απο usb και σύνδεσετο με το usb και στερέωσε το πρόχειρα ,
η φορά του αέρα να είναι προς τα έξω ,δες αν έχει αποτέλεσμα και αν βγάζει ζεστό αέρα.
Βάλτο να παίζε βίντεο με ένταση στο τέρμα για να ζεσταθεί
Μπορείς να φτιάξεις και ένα, 2 καλώδιο ενώνεις 

51wL2lhYESL.jpg

----------


## pegasos13

εχει δυο μικρες νομιζω. απο πισω δεν εχει κατι.

δεν ξερω τι θα καταλαβει και τι θα μετρησει. οπως ειπα δεν ειμαι σε μεγαλη πολη και οι πιο πολλοι εδω δυσκολα ασχολουνται με τετοιες πηγες. αντε το πολυ μια απλη πηγη 1 din συνδεση και τελος.
για αυτο ρωτησα αν ξερετε ειτε αθηνα η πατρα ειτε αν καποιος απο εδω μεσα ειναι μαστορας να το στειλω να το δει. 
εννοειται να πληρωσω οχι τζαμπα

----------


## picdev

τι να πληρώσεις και τι να δει? μέχρι να το λύσει , και δεν ειναι ότι δεν δουλεύει οπότε να βρει μία βλάβη, 
να του βάλει ζεστό αέρα να δει αν θα κάνει το ίδιο? αν γίνει ζημιά? μιλάμε για κινέζικο
και να έχει πρόβλημα θερμοκρασίας δεν θα σου κάνει κάτι.
Κάνε το πείραμα που σου είπα με το ανεμιστιράκι , μπας και λυθεί το πρόβλημα

----------


## pegasos13

δεν εχω τεχνικες γνωσεις να κανω αυτο που λες

----------


## xlife

Όπως είπαν και πιο πάνω μάλλον είναι πρόβλημα θερμοκρασίας. Μου έφερε φίλος το δικό του με το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Το έβαλα στο αυτοκίνητό μου και δεν το έκανε. Όμως δεν μπορώ καθόλου τη ζέστη. Σε σημείο που τα παράθυρα του αυτοκινήτου μου είναι μόνιμα ορθάνοιχτα χειμώνα - καλοκαίρι. Στα συν του αυτοκινήτου μου είναι οτι ο αερισμός της ψύκτρας είναι πολύ εύκολος μιας και η πηγή είναι 1din ενώ το αυτοκίνητό μου έχει θέση για 2 din. Στη δεύτερη θέση έχει ένα συρταράκι με μικρές τρυπούλες. Νομίζω οτι θα πρέπει να το δοκιμάσεις εσύ σε έναν πάγκο και αν δεν σου το κάνει τότε έστω και αυτοσχέδιαζοντας να φτιάξεις καλύτερο εξαερισμό, όπως σου λέει και ο akis

----------


## haris_216

Κάτι δουλεύει-διακόπτει-ξαναδουλεύει (ζεσταίνεται-κρώνει-ξαναζεσταίνεται).

Δουλεύει οκ στον πάγκο του τεχνικού (στον πάγκο είναι ελεύθερο γύρω γύρω και άρα η παθητική του ψύξη είναι επαρκής).

Δουλεύει οκ μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο με το a/c σε λειτουργία (άρα γενικότερη δροσιά μέσα στην καμπίνα).

Όλα τα παραπάνω "συμπτώματα" που ανέφερες έχουν σαν πιο λογική εξήγηση, όπως ήδη αναφέρθηκε, την θερμοκρασία. Ακόμα και το γεγονός ότι στην περιγραφή του προϊόντος εκθειάζουν τα "μαγικά" υλικά που επιταχύνουν την παθητική ψύξη ουσιαστικά είναι παραδοχή ότι χρειάζεται να ψύχεται και με τα υλικά αυτά δικαιολογούν την απουσία ανεμιστήρων και άρα το μικρότερο κατασκευαστικό κόστος (το περί θορύβου των ανεμιστήρων, αν και πραγματικότητα, θεωρώ ότι είναι σχόλιο απλά για να "καλύψουν" την προσέγγισή τους).

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

Φιλε στα ειπα ολα στο πρωτο ποστ και για να μην ταλαιπωρεισαι 
σου ξαναλεω οτι για να το φτιαξει καποιος κανονικα πρεπει να
εχει και το αυτοκινητο στο μαγαζι του για να δει απο που θα
δημιουργηση την απαραιτητη ροη αερος .
Ολα τα υπολοιπα περι λογισμικου ,αστο η στειλτο να το δω κλπ
ειναι για να σε ξεφορτωθουν γιατι, μην το ακους ευκολο το βαλε 
ενα μπλοουερ μιας και αυτος που θα το κανει εχει και το ρισκο της
επιτυχιας η της ζημιας που μπορει να προκληθη κανοντας το απαραιτητο
ανοιγμα στο σασι της συσκευης.
Γενικα τωρα για να βοηθηθει κα οποιος αλλος ισως εχει προβλημα να πω
οτι ακομα και αυτα που εχουν μπλοουερ θελουν καθε 1-2 χρονια καθαρισμα
και τα πρωτα ενδεικτικα εναι η δικια σου περιπτωση η το chipset του GPS
που δυστηχως δεν επανερχεται και θελει αλλαγη.
Το φαινομενο παρουσιαζεται πιο εντονα στα γερμανικα αυτοκινητα που
συνηθως εχουν πιο κλειστους χωρους γυρω απο τις συσκευες.

----------


## haris_216

Κάποιο peltier θα έλυνε (αθόρυβα) το πρόβλημα σε τέτοιες περιτπώσεις; Ή η κατανάλωσή του σε σχέση με το ζητούμενο αποτέλεσμα δεν είναι αυτή που πρέπει;
Γενικότερα (και λίγο off topic) ενδείκνυται η χρήση peltier στο αυτοκίνητο; (το ρωτάω σε σχέση με τη χρήση και ίσως επιβάρυνση της μπαταρίας)

----------


## picdev

ε πήγαινε στο μάστορα που λές και πες του να σου βάλει ένα ανεμιστηράκι 12volt , και να πάρει ρεύμα απο τη φίσα του player ,
5ε κάνει το ανεμιστιράκι.Μπορεί να λυθεί το πρόβλημα

----------


## pegasos13

ok καταλαβα το θεμα μου ειναι οτι ο τεχνικος δεν δεχεται (εστω και αν του το προτεινα) οτι μπορει να ειναι θεμα θερμοκρασιας.
αν εστω μου ελεγε να το δοκιμαζαμε θα το αφηνα μαζι με το αμαξι να δουμε τι περνει η τι μπορει να γινει (απο πατεντα)
εστω καποιος απο πατρα να το παω μαζι με το αμαξι να το δει?

κατα τα αλλα εχω ενα προχειρο ανεμιστηρακι. να το συνδεσω λετε οπως ειπε ο φιλος απο πανω στη θυρα usb που βγαιει στο ντουλαπακι?

----------


## pegasos13

θα του το πω το απογευμα.
σε ποιο σημειο να τοποθετηθει το ανεμιστηρακι? λογικα δεν θα πρεπει μεσα στην συσκευη και να πεταει το ζεστο εξω?

----------


## pegasos13

και επισης θα ηθελα ακομα να κανω αλλη μια ερωτηση.
υπαρχει περιπτωση να φταιει π.χ κατι στην αφαλεια? η στην μπαταρια του αυτοκινητου?
το λεω αυτο γιατι χθες ηταν νεκρο τελειως για καμια ωρα.χωρις να αναβουν ουτε καν τα λαμπακια ουτε τιποτα. εβγαλα και εβαλα την ασφαλεια και αρχισαν να αναβοσβηνουν τα λαμπακια και μετα απο λιγο αναψε παλι/ 15Α ειναι

----------


## Gaou

> Κάποιο peltier θα έλυνε (αθόρυβα) το πρόβλημα σε τέτοιες περιτπώσεις; Ή η κατανάλωσή του σε σχέση με το ζητούμενο αποτέλεσμα δεν είναι αυτή που πρέπει;
> Γενικότερα (και λίγο off topic) ενδείκνυται η χρήση peltier στο αυτοκίνητο; (το ρωτάω σε σχέση με τη χρήση και ίσως επιβάρυνση της μπαταρίας)



εγώ φίλε το έιχα δοκιμάσει αλλα για να φτιαξω ένα μικρό ψυγειο αλλά παραγει τεραστια ποσοτητα θερμοτητας.

και εγώ συμφωνω ότι την παθητική την κάνανε απο αναγκη και προσπαθουν να το πασαρουν αλλιώς. 

απο την αλλη φιλε αν πιανουν και λιγο τα χερια σου μπορεις να βρεις ακρη . πρπει να ποσταρεις μερικες φωτογραφιες και να κάνεις και κάποια δουλεια. αν όχι πρεπει να το δει εινδικος.

----------


## xlife

Όταν το αυτοκίνητο σχεδιάστηκε με μια πηγή 4χ5 watt rms  και εσύ του έβαλες 4 χ 15-25 watt rms ... Η δεύτερη πηγή έχει περισσότερα εξαρτήματα που παράγουν θερμοκρασία - επεξεργαστές κτλ, και τέλος η δεύτερη πηγή αν ποτέ την ανοίξεις θα παρατηρήσεις οτι δεν χωράει ούτε καρφίτσα όταν κλείνει σε σχέση με την πηγή του αυτοκινήτου τότε και μόνος σου θα καταλάβεις οτι η θερμοκρασία θα είναι υπερδιπλάσια στη δεύτερη πηγή. Βάλε το ανεμιστηράκι πρόχειρα και αν δεις βελτίωση πήγαινε κάπου να κάνεις πατέντα!!!

----------


## pegasos13

οκ παιδια ευχαριστω. θα το δω αμεσα.
αποκλειουμε καθε αλλο ηλεκτρικο θεμα? ρωταω γιατι δεν εχω ιδεα

----------


## pegasos13

παρολο που εχουν περασει 8 μηνες ο κινεζος μου απανταει ακομα αμεσα. του ειπα για το προβλημα και μου απαντησε
βεβαια τα αγγλικα του ειναι καπως.

<<< 
*Dear friends, thank you buy our products, please check your car battery  voltage, it is estimated that the battery used for too long, the  battery voltage is not enough 12V, the car ignition, the battery is  charged, the voltage picked up, Car DVD start work due to voltage  instability, key light starts flashing, thank you! good day! >>>*

----------


## haris_216

Ουσιαστικά ο κινέζος αναφέρεται στην περίπτωση να μην αντέχει η μπαταρία σου.
Σίγουρα θα μπορούσε να είναι και αυτό ένα σενάριο αλλά......
Είπες ότι πότε σβήνει και ανάβει αμέσως (ίσως και μπαταρία) και πότε σβήνει και ανάβει μετά από ώρα. Αυτό το δεύτερο (μετά από ώρα) το μπερδεύει λίγο το θέμα. "Δείχνει" περισσότερο προς την κατεύθυνση της θερμοκρασίας (καθυστερεί γιατί ίσως ανέβασε παραπάνω θερμοκρασία και καθυστερεί να κρυώσει).
Όταν είπες ότι το λειτουργούσες με a/c αναμένο το αυτοκίνητο ήταν σε κίνηση ή σταματημένο (ρελαντί);

----------


## 744

Τρεις σελίδες για κάτι που είναι προφανές από την πρώτη φορά που ο δημιουργός του νήματος είπε ότι με A/C ΔΕΝ έχει πρόβλημα.

*Αφού είναι πρόβλημα θερμοκρασίας*, ή βάζεις κάποιο που αντέχει στις θερμοκρασίες μας (Ελλάδα) ή κάνει κάποιος που μπορεί και ξέρει μια πατέντα με ανεμιστήρα που θα τον συντηρείς κάθε χρόνο (δυστυχώς...) για την συσσώρευση σκόνης.

----------


## sakisr

Συμφωνω κι εγω οτι ειναι απο θερμοκρασια.Αν ρωτουσες τον πωλητη μηπως υπαρχει προβλεψη για κλεισιμο σε περιπτωση υψηλης θερμοκρασιας ισως σου ελυνε το προβλημα.

----------


## pegasos13

-το a.c το ειχα εν κινησει οχι ρελαντι.

-κατα τα αλλα το πηγα σε εναν ηεκτρονικο αλλο που ειναι μερακλης.
σε καμια περιπτωση μου ειπε δεν ειναι λογισμικο. κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θερμοκρασια μου ειπε. θα το ανοιξει βεβαια να το ψαξει 
οποτε απο δευτερα θα εχω νεα και θα σας πω ετσι για να μας φυγει ολων η απορια  :Biggrin:

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

Χωρις παρεξηγηση ειμαι 30 χρονια επαγκελματιας και μερικες
Φορες αναρωτιεμαι γιατι απαντω.....
29 ποστ ? γιατι ?
Μηπως θες να ξαναδιαβασης το δευτερο και μετα το εικοστο ενατο που εκανες ?
Συγνωμη αλλα ............ καπως νιωθω.

----------


## pegasos13

> Χωρις παρεξηγηση ειμαι 30 χρονια επαγκελματιας και μερικες
> Φορες αναρωτιεμαι γιατι απαντω.....
> 29 ποστ ? γιατι ?
> Μηπως θες να ξαναδιαβασης το δευτερο και μετα το εικοστο ενατο που εκανες ?
> Συγνωμη αλλα ............ καπως νιωθω.





συγνωμη αλλα δεν σε καταλαβαινω.
τι εννοεις? 
αν κουρασα ζητω συγνωμη.προφανως και δεν ειμαι τεχνικος και δεν ξερω απο αυτα.προφανως και αγχωθηκα με αυτο το προβλημα και ηθελαα να παρω αποψεις.
εισαι επαγγελματιας ωραια. σε 3 εχω παει επαγγελματιες και κανεις δεν μπορεσε η δεν ειχε ορεξη να ασχοληθει για να βγαλει ακρη.
απο καπου επρεπε να ξεκινησω μιας και εγω δεν ξερω. 
ετσι καταφερα (ετσι πιστευω ) τελικα να βρω τον σωστο ανθρωπο που θα με βοηθησει. αν δεν ειχα ρωτησει ακομα ισως θα εψαχνα λογισμικα η ασφαλειες η δεν ξερω εγω τι αλλο.
αν σε κουρασα η αν σε εθιξα με κατι συγνωμη δεν ηταν αυτος ο σκοπος μου.αλλα ξαναλεω αν ημουν ειδικος δεν θα ρωταγα

----------


## pegasos13

λοιπον ο ηλεκτρονικος την ανοιξε και εντοπισε αρχικα ενα θεματακι με το ρευμα σε καποιο εξαρτημα του επεξεργαστη (τωρα ακριβως ακριβως μην με ρωτατε ειχε δουλεια και δεν εκατσα να τον πρηξω  :Biggrin: )
θα το αλλαξει και θα το δοκιμασει να δουμε αν ηταν μονο αυτο.
απο δευτερα τα υπολοιπα.
παντως λογο θερμοκρασιας εως τωρα δεν εχει προκυψει κατι.

----------


## street

> λοιπον ο ηλεκτρονικος την ανοιξε και εντοπισε αρχικα ενα θεματακι με το ρευμα σε καποιο εξαρτημα του επεξεργαστη (τωρα ακριβως ακριβως μην με ρωτατε ειχε δουλεια και δεν εκατσα να τον πρηξω )
> θα το αλλαξει και θα το δοκιμασει να δουμε αν ηταν μονο αυτο.
> απο δευτερα τα υπολοιπα.
> παντως λογο θερμοκρασιας εως τωρα δεν εχει προκυψει κατι.



οκ ... αντε να δουμε ... εγω λεω παλι να μην αλαξει τιποτα και γενικα να μην πειραξει τιποτα στην πλακετα ... την λυση στην ειπαν παραπανω ...

----------


## picdev

> λοιπον ο ηλεκτρονικος την ανοιξε και εντοπισε αρχικα ενα θεματακι με το ρευμα σε καποιο εξαρτημα του επεξεργαστη (τωρα ακριβως ακριβως μην με ρωτατε ειχε δουλεια και δεν εκατσα να τον πρηξω )
> θα το αλλαξει και θα το δοκιμασει να δουμε αν ηταν μονο αυτο.
> απο δευτερα τα υπολοιπα.
> παντως λογο θερμοκρασιας εως τωρα δεν εχει προκυψει κατι.



 :Unsure:  Περίεργα μας τα λές , πως εντόπισε θέμα με το "ρεύμα" στον επεξεργαστή. :Biggrin: 
Ίσως δεν κατάλαβες καλά.
Ωραίους ηλεκτρονικούς έχετε στη πόλη σου

----------


## pegasos13

> Περίεργα μας τα λές , πως εντόπισε θέμα με το "ρεύμα" στον επεξεργαστή.
> Ίσως δεν κατάλαβες καλά.
> Ωραίους ηλεκτρονικούς έχετε στη πόλη σου



εγω δεν πολυκαταλαβα και δεν ασχοληθηκα πολυ. του ειπα με την ησυχια του γιατι ειναι ο μονος που ειχε ορεξη να ασχοληθει και φοβαμαι μην τον προγκιξω χαχαχα :Lol: 

ασε σε χωριο ειμαι μικρο και τα πραγματα δεν ειναι καλα οταν ψαχνεις να βρεις κατι εξειδικευμενο.
ειναι σαν να ψαχνεις στην αθηνα να βρεις καλο αγροτη να τον ρωτησεις για καλλιεργεια.
κατι αντιστοιχο ειναι και ο <<μοντερνος>> ηλεκτρονικος στα χωρια

----------


## pegasos13

αυριο παιδια θα παω να το παραλαβω.
απο οτι μου ειπε.... στον επεξεργαστη δεν μπορει να επεμβει σε κατι. εντοπισε ενα θεμα στο τροφοδοτικο η η τροφοδοσια η καπως ετσι και αυτο δημιουργουσε προβλημα στο ρευμα με αποτελεσμα να κανει αυτες τις διακοπες .
απο οτι ειπε παντα.
του ειπα για την θερμοκρασια που μου ειπατε και ειπε πως δεν ειναι αυτο.
και για να μην ξαναπαρεξηγηθω

<< δεν λεω πως εχετε αδικο η πως δεν φταιει αυτο και δεν εστερνιζομαι τα λεγομενα του απλα σας λεω τι ειπε>>
θα παω αυριο να το τοποθετησω και βλεπω.
ευχαριστω και τα παιδια που ασχοληθηκαν και μου εδωσαν ενα μπουσουλα.

----------


## Dbnn

Λοιπόν, επειδή στα car stereo ήμουν επαγγελματίας για πολλά χρόνια στις ανθηρές εποχές, θα σου πω τι κάναμε τότε, "κόβαμε" κάπου την κονσόλα απο πίσω για να περνάει αέρας πίσω στην πηγή.

Αν έχεις κανα υβριδικό αυτοκίνητο που όλα πάνω παίζουν στο χιλιοστό τότε χαιρετίσματα.
Αν έχεις κανα πιο παλιό αμάξι τότε βρές μια "χαραμάδα" και πετσόκοψέ την λίγο σε σημείο να μην φαίνεται και να περνάει ο αέρας ώστε να αερίζεται.

----------


## pegasos13

θα σας κουφανω ολους με αυτο που θα πω αλλα βρηκαμε 100% τι φταιει.
ουτε θερμοκρασιες ουτε ρευματα  :Lol: 
λοιπον κατα την εγκατασταση δοκιμασε να το συνδεσουμε κανονικα με το CAN BUS οπως παντα. τοτε εκανε παλι το προβλημα που αναφερω, δεν ανοιγε προσπαθουσε να αναψει (αναβοσβηνανε τα φωτακια) και τιποτα.
αποφασισαμε με τον ηλεκτρονικο να το συνδεσουμε χωρις CAN BUS για να δουμε. αναβε κανονικα χωρις διακοπες.
απο πισω λοιπον η φυσα του αυτοκινητου ειχε ενα κοκκινο καλωδιο που μεσω της φυσας του ραδιοφωνου συνδεονταν στο can bus και παρεκαμπτε την απευθειας συνδεση  αυτοκινητου -> ραδιοφωνου. 
ετσι το αφαιρεσαμε και το βαλαμε χυμα. οπως ειπα λειτουργησε κανονικα οποτε,
τωρα ψαχνω για can bus .
προς το παρον το λειτουργω με το τροπο που ανεφερα μονο που ετσι 
1ον ) μολις βγαζω το κλειδι δεν σβηνει που σημαινει οτι πρεπει να το σβηνω χειροκινητα
2ον) δεν λειτουργει ο αυτοματος φωτισμος δηλαδη οταν ανοιγα τις ψειρες αναβαν και τα φωτα του ραδιοφωνου. τωρα ειναι ειτε μονιμα αναμενα ειτε σβηστα(με επιλογη μου απο τις ρυθμισεις)

8 μηνες ταλαιπωριας για ενα can bus :Lol:

----------


## picdev

μα δεν ξεκαθαρίζεις, αν το έκανε πάντα ή μία στο τόσο, 
αν είχε το πρόβλημα με το can bus όπως λες , δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι πάντα πρόβλημα και να μην άναβε?

----------


## pegasos13

> μα δεν ξεκαθαρίζεις, αν το έκανε πάντα ή μία στο τόσο, 
> αν είχε το πρόβλημα με το can bus όπως λες , δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι πάντα πρόβλημα και να μην άναβε?



το προβλημα το εκανε σταθερα απο την αρχη αλλες φορες καθε δευτερη αλλες καθε βδομαδα.
δεν ξερω αν επρεπε να το κανει συνεχεια.
απλα τωρα που το συνδεσαμε χωρις το can bus γιατι λειτουργει κανονικα?

----------


## picdev

πόσο καιρό λειτουργεί κανονικά? γιατί αν στο κάνει πάλι σε μία βδομάδα?
έβαλες διαγνωστικό πάνω να δεις κάποιο σφάλμα ? στο can bus οι συσκευές έχουν έναν μετρητή "σφαλμάτων" , μετά λοιπόν απο κάποιες αποτυχίες επικοινωνίας,
η συσκευή χαρακτηρίζεται σαν "προβληματική" και βγαίνει εκτός λειτουργίας. 
Προφανώς τα σφάλματα και οι συσκευές με δυσλειτουργία καταγράφονται στη μνήμη.
Οπότε με το διαγνωστικό συνδέεσαι στον εγκέφαλο can bus ή στον εγκέφαλο άνεσης, δεν ξέρω που είναι συνδεμένο αυτό στο αυτοκίνητο σου και βλέπεις σφάλματα.

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω πάρει εισαγωγέα τέτοιων κινέζικων και δεν μπόρεσε να εγγυηθεί ούτε αυτός , αλλά ούτε το εργοστάσιο ότι θα δουλέψει συγκεκριμένο media player , που ήταν για συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο audi q3.
Και αυτό γιατί υπήρχαν τέτοια προβληματα επικοινωνίας, αλλά αυτά δεν άνοιγαν καθόλου

----------


## pegasos13

> πόσο καιρό λειτουργεί κανονικά? γιατί αν στο κάνει πάλι σε μία βδομάδα?
> έβαλες διαγνωστικό πάνω να δεις κάποιο σφάλμα ? στο can bus οι συσκευές έχουν έναν μετρητή "σφαλμάτων" , μετά λοιπόν απο κάποιες αποτυχίες επικοινωνίας,
> η συσκευή χαρακτηρίζεται σαν "προβληματική" και βγαίνει εκτός λειτουργίας. 
> Προφανώς τα σφάλματα και οι συσκευές με δυσλειτουργία καταγράφονται στη μνήμη.
> Οπότε με το διαγνωστικό συνδέεσαι στον εγκέφαλο can bus ή στον εγκέφαλο άνεσης, δεν ξέρω που είναι συνδεμένο αυτό στο αυτοκίνητο σου και βλέπεις σφάλματα.
> 
> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω πάρει εισαγωγέα τέτοιων κινέζικων και δεν μπόρεσε να εγγυηθεί ούτε αυτός , αλλά ούτε το εργοστάσιο ότι θα δουλέψει συγκεκριμένο media player , που ήταν για συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο audi q3.
> Και αυτό γιατί υπήρχαν τέτοια προβληματα επικοινωνίας, αλλά αυτά δεν άνοιγαν καθόλου



ου το ειχε πει ο κινεζος οτι μπορει να θελει αλλο can bus αλλα του ειχα πει οχι 
του εχω στειλει mail να μου πει αν εχει να μου στειλει.
στο διααγνωστικο στην αντιπροσωπεια εβγαζε θυμαμαι σφαλμα στο ραδιοφωνο αλλα μου ελεγαν δεν ειναι κατι και δεν εδινα σημασια

----------


## pegasos13

να ενα τετοιο θελω 
http://www.dhgate.com/store/product/...-1b|3457016058

δεν γνωριζω ομως αν θελω συγκεκριμενο για την συγκεκριμενη συσκευη η αν αυτα ειναι universal

----------


## pegasos13

θελω καποιος να μου πει αν θα εχω θεμα να το λειτουργω προσωρινα χωρις canbus.
δηλαδη να το σβηνω χειροκινητα στην ουσια.
υπαρχει περιπτωση να δημιουργησω καποιο προβλημα στο αμαξι? εκτος αν το ξεχασω ανοικτο και μεινω απο μπαταρια  :Biggrin:

----------


## picdev

δεν ξερω τι κάνει η συσκευή, το ότι έβγαζε σφάλμα το ραδιόφωνο κάτι σημαίνει, μπορεί να βγάζει και το σφάλμα και να ήξερες απο τι δεν ανοίγει, τι σημαίνει δεν είναι κάτι?? για να έβγαζε σφάλμα κάτι είχε, δεν το βγάζει για πλάκα.

δεν παιθαίνει τίποτα, τι να πάθει, τα καλά αυτοκίνητα πριν πέσει η μπαταρία μπαίνουν σε safe mode και κλείνουν τις καταναλώσεις.

----------


## pegasos13

παιδια το προβλημα λυθηκε. αγορασα καινουριο can bus και ολα δουλευουν ρολοι. μονο ενα θεματακι αν μπορειτε να με βοηθεσετε.
πως μπορω να κανω με το που αναβω τα φωτα του αυτοκινητου (διακοπτη) να αναβουν και αυτα του ραδιοφωνου? εχει επιλογη auto το ραδιο αλλα δεν κανει κατι

----------


## Dbnn

> παιδια το προβλημα λυθηκε. αγορασα καινουριο can bus και ολα δουλευουν ρολοι. μονο ενα θεματακι αν μπορειτε να με βοηθεσετε.
> πως μπορω να κανω με το που αναβω τα φωτα του αυτοκινητου (διακοπτη) να αναβουν και αυτα του ραδιοφωνου? εχει επιλογη auto το ραδιο αλλα δεν κανει κατι



Στην πηγή σου βγαίνει ενα καλώδιο απο πίσω που λέγεται ή dimmer, ή lighting και γενικά ότι έχει σχέση με φωτισμό. Ψάξε στο manual σου να βρείς ποιό καλώδιο είναι αυτό γιατί δεν είναι στάνταρ το χρώμα.
Αυτό το συνδέεις με πχ μια ψείρα που ανάβει με τον φωτισμό πχ λαμπάκι στο τασάκι.

----------

